# Getting ready for show.



## ambooz (Sep 16, 2016)

In India the first betta show is about to happen in a couple of months. The problem is no body knows what is proper show quality material here. So i have some fishes with me , and i like to showcase atleast one of them in the show. 
It will be a great help if someone can quality check them first before i put them in show and get embarrassed my self.







this is the first guy. He is 3.5 months old 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Tbh, I'm not into shows and haven't been following show rules. So don't take my opinion too seriously.

Nice solid color. White tip on ventrals might be faulted.

Body could be better - if you draw a line from mouth to tail, top and bottom should be the same. But I don't think that is a major fault unless he shows severe hunchback.

Dorsal is nice, but slightly untidy (3rd rear ray). Caudal is on the small side - should be 1/3 of body length. It also has round edges. Fins should overlap a bit more.
The rear end of anal should be pointy
The ventrals have protruding ray. It should look like a blade, ending to a point.


----------



## ambooz (Sep 16, 2016)

indjo said:


> Tbh, I'm not into shows and haven't been following show rules. So don't take my opinion too seriously.
> 
> Nice solid color. White tip on ventrals might be faulted.
> 
> ...


Caudal : now only i came to know they have to be 1/3 size. 
The anal fin is what i was afraild of.

Thanks for the feedback. He is stilll young around 3.5-4 months. So have some hope in him .  

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Ambooz,

Wow, the color is awesome :wink3:
What fish do you have?

I wish you good luck on the show!!!

Zhenya


----------



## ambooz (Sep 16, 2016)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Hi Ambooz,
> 
> Wow, the color is awesome :wink3:
> What fish do you have?
> ...


Have some 20 bettas ,A few hundred guppies (put some 10-15 in my cement pond and they are now everywhere) some rainbows and shrimps i got from friends. But bettas are my favourite. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

I love blue and I'm jealous. He's gorgeous


----------

